# Ain't no woman like the one I've got



## WillieDee

Здравствуйте! Я хочу переводить эту фразу: 'Ain't no woman like the one I've got', от песни группы 'Four Tops'.
Вот моя попытка: 'Нет женщины как она у меня'
Это правильно? Или есть лучший перевод? 
Большое спасибо,
WD


----------



## Drink

WillieDee said:


> Здравствуйте! Я хочу перевести эту фразу: 'Ain't no woman like the one I've got', от песни группы 'Four Tops'.
> Вот моя попытка: 'Нет женщины как она у меня'
> Это правильно? Или есть лучше перевод?
> Большое спасибо,
> WD



Почти правильно, только у вас одна ошибка: "Нет женщины, как [COLOR=#ff000]она[/COLOR] у меня." Я бы еще вставил пару слогов после слова "нет", чтобы лучше звучало. А то почему-то мне не очень нравется, как звучат два ударных слога подряд: "*нет* *жен*щины". Например:
- Нету женщины, как у меня.
- Нет такой женщины, как у меня.
- Нет другой женщины, как у меня.
- Нет на свете женщины, как у меня.

А в литературным языке, лучше сказать так: "Нет на свете женщины, как та которая у меня есть." Но это немножко "wordy".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Are these two sentences really equivalent in Russian?:

Нету женщины, как у меня. = Нет другой женщины, как у меня.

The first one seems to contradict itself. (There is no such woman as I have.)


----------



## rur1920

WillieDee said:


> Здравствуйте! Я хочу переводить эту фразу: 'Ain't no woman like the one I've got', от песни группы 'Four Tops'.


I think this phrase is somewhat too abstract. What does "like" mean? What does "I have" mean? So, any translation is probably bound to be inadequate.


Drink said:


> А в литературным языке лучше сказать так: "Нет на свете женщины, как та которая у меня есть." Но это немножко "wordy".


Может быть, я ошибаюсь, но мне кажется, что здесь прослеживается разница  в литературных традицией между Россией и Западной Европой. В Европе, может быть, действительно «литературнее» такое выражение, которое придаёт  изображению ситуации бóльшую рассудочность. Может быть, поэтому из всех  российских писателей в Европе выделяют в особенности Льва Толстого (а  не, скажем, Бунина). Но в русском языке фразы вроде «нет на свете  женщины, как у меня» (отличие: нет такого, так скажем, сопоставления  предикатов, как в вашей фразе) оставляют впечатление более литературных,  хотя именно эта фраза, помимо впечатления «литературности», производит  ещё впечатление не слишком ясной грамматической неловкости («как у меня»  — так не говорят). Мне кажется, что многие люди в России в нынешнее  время стали даже вовсе отрицать рассудочность за литературой, хотя на  самом деле она, конечно, есть и даже очень важна, просто она, может  быть, не принадлежит уровню отдельных слов и отдельных простых  предложений.


Ben Jamin said:


> The first one seems to contradict itself.


Мне эта фраза кажется грамматически неловкой, но себе она не  противоречит. «Женщина, как у меня» — это не женщина, это образ женщины,  который некто положил себе искать в других женщинах. Эта фраза не значит «та самая  женщина, которая у меня».


----------



## Sobakus

Я лично не стал бы использовать ни один из предложенных *Drink*ом вариантов, во всех них есть отчётливый след мышления на английском. По-русски все они звучат неестественно, во многом по причине, отмеченной *Ben Jamin*ом. Среди прочего, и само использование слова _"женщина"_ – в русском объектифицированная женщина называется _"бабой"_, что, конечно, в современном языке для песни грубовато. В качестве разговорно-песенного эквивалента, решающего проблему объектификации (насколько в этой песне вообще возможно), на мой взгляд, подойдёт что-нибудь вроде _"нет другой/второй такой на Земле"_, или _"лучше неё на свете не найдёшь"_.


----------



## rur1920

Sobakus said:


> По-русски все они звучат неестественно, во многом по причине, отмеченной *Ben Jamin*ом.


В число этих вариантов входит вариант «нет другой женщины, как у меня», так что причина, выделенная Ben Jamin, здесь ни при чём. Виновато придаточное предложение «как у меня». Приходится вспоминать, что оборот «у кого-то есть» не является универсальным переводом выражения «someone has».


			
				Sobakus said:
			
		

> _"нет другой/второй такой на Земле"_


Исправляет недостаток определённости в выражении "I have" (выражение просто-напросто убрано).


			
				Sobakus said:
			
		

> _"лучше неё на свете не найдёшь"_


Исправляет недостаток определённости в слове "like" (уточнён признак сравнивания: женщины сравниваются по признаку хорошести и по признаку находимости).


			
				Sobakus said:
			
		

> в русском объектифицированная женщина называется _"бабой" _


«Ах, какая женщина! какая женщина. Мне б такую…» Объясните, пожалуйста, что вы понимаете под «объектифицированностью»?


----------



## rur1920

А впрочем сам не знаю, в чём именно проблема. Именно что «неясные грамматические затруднения».  «Такой женщины, как у меня, и нет нигде» — это вполне «по-русски», хотя и не «по-песенному». Может быть, беда в том, что в выражениях Drink «как у меня» читается (логически) как придаточное предложение, то есть выполняет несвойственную для себя роль.


----------



## Sobakus

rur1920 said:


> В число этих вариантов входит вариант «нет другой женщины, как у меня», так что причина, выделенная Ben Jamin, здесь ни при чём. Виновато придаточное предложение «как у меня».


Под причиной я подразумевал противоречие, в причины которого решил не вдаваться, так как _нет другой такой женщины, как у меня_, например, уже возможно.


> «Ах, какая женщина! какая женщина. Мне б такую…» Объясните, пожалуйста, что вы понимаете под «объектифицированностью»?


Хороший пример объектификации в песне, но в нём хотя бы нет присвоения объекта, как в обсуждаемом предложении. Может быть, и можно в моих примерах использовать слово _"женщина"_ – они тоже избегают присвоения. Про объектификацию женщин можно почитать в гугле, да и на английской википедии статья есть.

Подчеркну, что я не пытаюсь навязать кому-либо свои представления о равенстве полов, я лишь руководствуюсь своим представлением о различии американских и русских культурных норм.


----------



## rur1920

Sobakus said:


> Под причиной я подразумевал противоречие, в причины которого решил не вдаваться, так как _нет другой такой женщины, как у меня_, например, уже возможно.


«Нет другой женщины, как у меня» и «нет на свете женщины, как у меня»  звучат, по-моему, одинаково. То есть странновато, но понять можно. Может быть, в самом деле «такой» нужен для решения всех бед в этом случае.


> Хороший пример объектификации в песне, но в нём хотя бы нет  присвоения объекта, как в обсуждаемом предложении. Может быть, и можно в  моих примерах использовать слово _"женщина"_ – они тоже избегают присвоения. Про объектификацию женщин можно почитать в гугле, да и на английской википедии статья есть.


Хорошо.  Спасибо. Действительно, «есть ли у вас девушка?» говорят достаточно  часто (хотя, должен признаться, для меня этот вопрос звучит несколько  странно), а вот «есть ли у вас женщина?» — говорят вроде как реже. И согласен, что  «у тебя баба есть?» звучит естественнее. Но что делать с выражением  «это моя женщина»? Оно отдаёт чем-то голливудским, но используется, как  показывает Гугль, и на просторах рунета.


----------



## Sobakus

rur1920 said:


> Но что делать с выражением  «это моя женщина»? Оно отдаёт чем-то голливудским, но используется, как  показывает Гугль, и на просторах рунета.


Я лично оставил бы его переводчикам голливудских фильмов.  Что касается разницы между вопросами с "женщиной" и "девушкой", здесь играет роль более консервативное российское представление о внебрачных отношениях в среднем возрасте.


----------



## rur1920

Sobakus said:


> Что касается разницы между вопросами с "женщиной" и "девушкой", здесь играет роль более консервативное российское представление о внебрачных отношениях в среднем возрасте.


Это, как говорится, поживём — увидим. Не исключено, что вопрос в большой степени лингвистический. «Девушка» — это не жена и не подруга жизни, этот термин больше похож на инструмент социальной организации в относительно большой группе людей. Как люди друг друга видят и как друг к другу относятся. Как оценивают, может быть.


----------



## Sobakus

rur1920 said:


> Это, как говорится, поживём — увидим. Не исключено, что вопрос в большой степени лингвистический. «Девушка» — это не жена и не подруга жизни, этот термин больше похож на инструмент социальной организации в относительно большой группе людей. Как люди друг друга видят и как друг к другу относятся. Как оценивают, может быть.


Да, "девушка" – это статус в социальных отношениях. Просто в нашем обществе стандартный вопрос к мужчине около 40 – _"вы женаты?"_, тогда как американское _"you've got a woman?"_ включает и брачные, и внебрачные отношения.


----------



## rur1920

Неправильно прочитал вашу фразу сначала. Думал, вы говорили про то, что в России представление о внебрачных отношениях более консервативно среди людей среднего возраста. А на самом деле вы говорили про внебрачные отношения в среднем возрасте. Что ж, возможно: может быть, по этой причине массовое увлечение голливудскими фильмами меньше повлияло на использование слова «женщина». Правда, не знаю, в какой степени принадлежательное использование слова «девушка» — результат «голливудизации».


----------



## Ben Jamin

The discussion has deviated far away from the original question asked by WillieDee, and from my continuation question. I still miss an answer to my question.

Let me reformulate my question, to avoid all the additional complications of socio-linguistic kind:

Is it correct to say that the sentence:

 "Нету XX, как у меня." (where xx is any noun of feminine gender)

is equivalent to the sentence  "Нет другой такой XX, как у меня".

And that first ("Нету ..) sentence can be understood as "There is no other XX as mine (in the whole world)"

And that my asumption that  "Нету XX, как у меня." is equal to "There is no XX as mine"** is wrong.

** The sentence "There is no XX as mine" is illogical for me, as it implies that the XX which is mine does not exist either, and needs an addition to become logical: "There is no *other *XX as mine"

PS
I remember well "_Я *другой такой* страны не знаю ..."_

I just realized that *Нет**у* has been used as an equivalent to "ain't".


----------



## rur1920

«Нет молотка, как у меня» sounds weird, because it begs the question: _who_ does not have it? And also probably the word «такого» is missing. «Нет другого такого молотка, как у меня» is probably fine, though we can't check (this sentence is too unlikely to be pronounced). But note also the sentence in the #7.


----------



## rur1920

On the second thoughts, «У Светки-дворничихи нет такого молотка, как у меня» and «Нигде нет такого молотка, как у меня» are both fine (and syntactically parallel: «у Светки-дворничихи» is a designation of place).


Ben Jamin said:


> I just realized that *Нет**у* has been used as an equivalent to "ain't".


Both are called colloqial, but I think they are colloquial in different  ways. The Russian one sounds "simple-minded" or "simple-hearted" or  "naive" («У меня нету…» — the entire sentence as an answer to something), that is why it is colloquial, while the English  one seems more general, it is merely something from someone who does not  care to sound educated. «Нету» was only used to add a vowel. But I  agree, what you call is illogical is present in English too. The  question is, the object of comparison is not "what is mine", it is  "something that is similar to what is mine" in both languages. "Like" is  a preposition of comparison, not of identification, so it "constructs" a  similar item rather than represents the same one.


----------



## Ben Jamin

rur1920 said:


> On the second thoughts, «У Светки-дворничихи нет такого молотка, как у меня» and «Нигде нет такого молотка, как у меня» are both fine (and syntactically parallel: «у Светки-дворничихи» is a designation of place).
> 
> Both are called colloqial, but I think they are colloquial in different  ways. The Russian one sounds "simple-minded" or "simple-hearted" or  "naive" («У меня нету…» — the entire sentence as an answer to something), that is why it is colloquial, while the English  one seems more general, it is merely something from someone who does not  care to sound educated. «Нету» was only used to add a vowel. But I  agree, what you call is illogical is present in English too. The  question is, the object of comparison is not "what is mine", it is  "something that is similar to what is mine" in both languages. "Like" is  a preposition of comparison, not of identification, so it "constructs" a  similar item rather than represents the same one.


May I understand that "Нету XX, как у меня." is a special construct to parallell the sloppy (illogical) and slangy text of the original (even if it is not identical), and should not be used in a written ("literary") language register in Russian?


----------



## rur1920

Нету/нет distinction is absolutely irrelevant here. So no, this understanding is incorrect. 
Whether the logic in the original sentence is sloppy or not is a great question. I would believe it is not.


----------



## Sobakus

In English, a standalone relative pronoun is the only way to express this meaning and therefore sounds absolutely fine. In Russian, it's the relative construction _такой, как_ that's the standard way of comparison, and dropping the adjectival pronoun, although perfectly normal in some cases, sounds weird in others, making the sentence sloppy at best. So, *Ben Jamin*, although posts #5 to #9 address your question indirectly, here's a definite answer: all of the translations with the relative clause apart from the one in #8 sound weird, the ones without _другой_ sound contradictory, and the ones without _такой_ – incomplete.


----------



## rur1920

Sobakus said:


> all of the translations with the relative clause apart from the one in #8 sound weird.


I think it does not have a relative clause (something verbal and independent), and the construction with как belongs to the same clause.  (Compare: «Он не такой страшный человек, как Константин»). With a relative clause meaning, it immediately starts sounding weird…


----------



## rur1920

Sobakus said:


> the ones without _другой_ sound contradictory


Please list such translations.


----------



## Sobakus

rur1920 said:


> I think it does not have a relative clause (something verbal and independent), and the construction with как belongs to the same clause.  (Compare: «Он не такой страшный человек, как Константин»). With a relative clause meaning, it immediately starts sounding weird…


How's it called in English if not a clause then?


rur1920 said:


> Please list such translations.


See *Drink*'s and *Ben Jamin*'s posts. And honestly, let's not bloat the topic.


----------



## rur1920

Sobakus said:


> It's still called a clause in English.


Quick Googling: "a unit of grammatical organization next below the sentence in rank  and in traditional grammar said to consist of a subject and predicate." There is no subject and predicate there. As far as I understand, a clause is identical to our простое предложение.


> See *Drink*'s and *Ben Jamin*'s posts. And honestly, let's not bloat the topic.


Well, I am unsure what you meant and I expressed myself not very well. I did not use другой in #7, yet it might be called a translation, and similar translations are possible. And to me they do not sound contradictory at all.


----------



## Drink

rur1920 said:


> Whether the logic in the original sentence is sloppy or not is a great question. I would believe it is not.



Let's translate this into more formal English:

_Ain't no woman_ => _There is no woman_
_the one I've got_ => _the one I have_

_There is no woman like the one I have._

Most people would understand this sentence the way it was intended, but technically it is contradictory because it implies that "the woman I have" also does not exist. So in very precise language, this would have to be changed to:

_There is no other woman like the one I have._

The same problem exists in Russian, but just like in the English, you'd have to be pretty nitpicky to complain about it. And of course when "другой" is added, there is no such problem.


----------



## rur1920

Drink said:


> The same problem exists in Russian, but just like in the English, you'd have to be pretty nitpicky to complain about it. And of course when "другой" is added, there is no such problem.


I don't know for English (maybe you feel some contradiction that, though, is okay in casual speech), but in Russian there is none (for example: такого молотка, как у меня, нигде нет): we should not believe to what we conclude "technically", because our premises are, well, sheer guess. There may be other problems with different versions, but hardly this one.


----------



## Drink

rur1920 said:


> I don't know for English (maybe you feel some contradiction that, though, is okay in casual speech), but in Russian there is none (for example: такого молотка, как у меня, нигде нет): we should not believe to what we conclude "technically", because our premises are, well, sheer guess. There may be other problems with different versions, but hardly this one.



I'm not saying it's only OK in casual speech. It is OK in almost all registers of the language, except for very precise language, such as legal language and maybe scientific language. I would still say it's the same case in Russian.


----------



## rur1920

Now I agree (I assume you missed a "not" after "I am" in the first sentence because of a typo). "Такие ZZZ, которые представлены в YYY, не представлены нигде" sounds absolutely self-contradictory, one does not even have to be nitpicky to complain about  it. One can insert "больше" after the second "представлены" to make the sentence make sense. So, in Russian one has to remake the sentence completely to get a "scientific" sound, i.e. one gets something entirely different, our examples do not even pretend to have such sound. ;-)


----------

